# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Музыкальный руководитель в детский сад

## селина

Приглашается музыкальный руководитель в детский сад на 3 группы с сентября. Москва, Выхино- Жулебино.
Главные требования- дружелюбие и умение договариваться, остальное, уверена, вы и так знаете. Коллектив у нас хороший. Детей будет по 18 человек в группе, дети с нарушением речи.
Я- музыкальный. 
la-miro@yandex.ru

----------


## Muzira

*селина*,
 Извините,а зарплата какая?А иногородним можно?А жить где?

----------


## Вики1

Девочки!Я из славного города Видное, Московской области!!!(ближайшее метро-Домодедовская, Кантемировская,Варшавская-далее на автоьбусе мин.20)У нас замечательный Центр развития!!Только вот с одним музыкантом очень сложновато!Приглашаем к нам в дружный коллектив!Жду Ваших отзывов!!Виктория-моя почта- fedya_71@bk.ru!!!!!И ещё ждем квалифицированных воспитателеЙ!(в адресе после fedya нижний пробел)

----------


## Vernost

центр развития-это что?Детсад или часовые занятия?Какая занятость?ЗАрплата?

----------


## lestar

Нашли, интересно,
 музрука?

----------


## galinka3005

Дорогие девочки, нам срочно нужен муз.руководитель на половину - на 1.5 ставки. Метро Пражская, ЦРР№ 26. Можно по совместительству например на ставку. Второй музыкант заболела и надолго. Месяца на три. Провела 8 новогодних праздников, 8 восьмых марта уже выше моих сил! Помогите! Рядом метро Академия Янгеля. Пишите, очень будем ждать!!!!! Электонный адрес galka0131@mail.ru или по телефону 3873214

----------


## melabea

Прежде чем нанимать, на всякий случай проверяйте

----------


## avtokamping

Если ещё актуально, то отпишите мне пожалуйста

----------

